# Hymer 700S auto???



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi 
I have posted this in mech/tech but wasn't sure if that was the right forum.
Can any of the Hymerites tell me if Hymer ever produced a 700S mercedes with an automatic gearbox? We have spent a small fortune revamping our 660S (auto) doing many major jobs etc and now we have started to use it we find that the kitchen area is almost non-existent, well my wife loves cooking and there is not enough worktop area for her. I believe that the 700S has a larger kitchen area so I guess we will try to find one within our budget, however I want an auto box so that it is easier to drive. 
Grateful in advance for any answers. 
Keith


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Mornin' kands! don't know the answer but try http://www.dmiuk.com/stock/index.html their info on Hymers layouts etc is excelent & if anyone could know, it should them
Hope it helps
Drummer


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

Hello Kands,
yes the S700 was made with a autobox but It may be cheaper to have a auto box fitted to you mercedes 
I dont think there is much differece with the kitchen area between the S660 and the S700.
there is a separate shower.
if the lack of an oven is a problem look at a romoska oven or fit a oven.
what I want next is a "Tardis" small on the outside massive inside.
see you 
Twodogs


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Are you Dr Whodogs?????
Keiths


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

Nice one


----------



## 89248 (May 17, 2005)

I know these posts are old - but if you read this - the kitchen in the S700 is minute. If you enjoy cooking - you will hate this kitchen.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi caz
Thanks for this, I thought that because the 700 was a little longer than our 660 then the kitchen would be bigger, but guess I was wrong???
I think we are going to have to go for an American RV to get the size we need.
thanks again
Keith


----------



## ousty (May 14, 2005)

"Hi" Kans
I have a S700 with an auto gearbox ,what a dream to drive
The Kitchen yes it is just a normal size kitchen, it is the worktop size that is the problem it could or "should" be bigger ,but a good chippy can fit you a table (worktop) to go alongside the kitchen That will solve the problem
Talk to the people at "Deepcar" They are the tops -!
ousty


----------

